# Lecture fichiers pps



## tryskelle (2 Mai 2002)

Bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je ne me souviens plus du nom du freeware qui permet de lire les fichiers pps. Pouvez-vous me renseigner ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci


----------



## roro (2 Mai 2002)

powerpoint viewer que tu trouveras sur versiontracker.com


----------



## tryskelle (2 Mai 2002)

Oui c'est ça je me souviens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Merci roro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Autre question :

Je viens de faire un fichier pps, à partir de PowerPoint (Microsoft PowerPoint 98 Viewer n'était pas pour moi), et j'ai inséré un fichier son dans ce fichier pps. Le problème c'est qu'au lieu de jouer en continu durant tout le diaporama, il redémarre à zéro à chaque changement d'images ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comment puis-je faire en sorte qu'il joue en continu durant tout le diaporama ?

Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

